# Expecting at my home



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Just want to let everybody know I am expecting puppies any day. She was due the 21st but is running little late another litter due 31 but think she is going to be somewhat early way she is looking. Keep the girls in your prayers. I can hardly wait this is my special time when the babies arrive, umm wonder how many I can't part with that happens quite often around my house my hubby knows I am addicted to these maltese like he is to his hunting an fishing. Just keep up lifted in your prayers will let all know when the big day arrives. 
Teaco


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

You KNOW I am thinking about ya!!!!!
















(to the others reading this....)
One of the pregnant ones is Brink's momma!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 25 2005, 08:40 AM
> *You KNOW I am thinking about ya!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Since you're wanting a little girl, if she has a girl, would she be a possible sister for Brink?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 25 2005, 07:50 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you're wanting a little girl, if she has a girl, would she be a possible sister for Brink?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84208
[/B][/QUOTE]


Contemplating it...we'll have to see....









We have some "possibilities of changes"







around here...kinda gotta wait until we see if/when these changes are going to occur. Throwing a puppy into the mix if it does could be VERY stressful. But Charlotte knows that I am considering it...I couldn't have been more pleased with how she "raised" Brinkley before I got him. I would get another from her in a heartbeat!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jul 25 2005, 08:56 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Contemplating it...we'll have to see....









We have some "possibilities of changes"







around here...kinda gotta wait until we see if/when these changes are going to occur. Throwing a puppy into the mix if it does could be VERY stressful. But Charlotte knows that I am considering it...I couldn't have been more pleased with how she "raised" Brinkley before I got him. I would get another from her in a heartbeat!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84210
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hope things work out, in all respects .....


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

-_- I have four girls spoken for if I even get that many one never knows an two males spoken for I don't think I will supply this many for everybody but I know when Brinkley is ready for a new addition I will do my best to make some arrangements though.
Teaco


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

So...do we have new babies yet??? It is exciting waiting isn't it?


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

NO not yet one was due the 21 if she bred on the first day and three days after that.I am getting kind of concerned about her to. I have never had any late some early but most always on the 63rd day. Does anybody know if this is normal to be late. I know she is pregnant an has a baby in there I feel it moving not sure if there is more then one not as big belly as I would of thought she would of been. (umm maybe Bobo snuck around behind my back here an I didn't see it happen later) my other one is due the 31st an she is getting so big . I am so excited I can't stand it. If Anni don't show of any signs of labor by Thursday will take her to the vet to have her checked out. Any sugg. from anybody am I getting worried over nothing. She acting fine just like a preg. momma does. Any advice will be of much help to me.
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Jul 26 2005, 09:09 AM
> *NO not yet one was due the 21 if she bred on the first day  and three days after that.I am getting kind of concerned about her to. I have never had any late some early but most always on the 63rd day. Does anybody know if this is normal to be late. I know she is pregnant an has a baby in there I feel it moving not sure if there is more then one not as big belly as I would of thought she would of been. (umm maybe Bobo snuck around behind my back here an I didn't see it happen later) my other one is due the 31st an she is getting so big . I am so excited I can't stand it. If Anni don't  show of any signs of labor by Thursday will take her to the vet to have her checked out. Any sugg. from anybody am I getting worried over nothing. She acting fine just like a preg. momma does.  Any advice will be of much help to me.
> Teaco
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84576*


[/QUOTE]
I really don't know anything about breeding, but I would call your vet and see what they say.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Jul 26 2005, 09:09 AM
> *NO not yet one was due the 21 if she bred on the first day  and three days after that.I am getting kind of concerned about her to. I have never had any late some early but most always on the 63rd day. Does anybody know if this is normal to be late. I know she is pregnant an has a baby in there I feel it moving not sure if there is more then one not as big belly as I would of thought she would of been. (umm maybe Bobo snuck around behind my back here an I didn't see it happen later) my other one is due the 31st an she is getting so big . I am so excited I can't stand it. If Anni don't  show of any signs of labor by Thursday will take her to the vet to have her checked out. Any sugg. from anybody am I getting worried over nothing. She acting fine just like a preg. momma does.  Any advice will be of much help to me.
> Teaco
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84576*


[/QUOTE]
Day 63 is the most common day. They can have live pups as early as 58 days. I assume you are checking her temp often. I dont get as conserned with late deliverys as mucha s I do with early ones. If she goes past day 65 of her last breeding then worry. I have heard about bitches that have one pup not going into labor. I donot think this is common. It has something to do with the Hormones that are released by the pups that trigger the bitch into labor. With only one pup there may not be enough hormaone to get the mom to have that reaction. Again I would stress This is a natural thing that you cant rush. In the years of my parents and I breeding We have Never had a Bitch Deliver Late a few early but not late. The last day of the term is 65. I hope this helped I dont know much about the breeding history of the bitch but maybe this will help. If you have any further problems feel free to pm or email me. I may be young But I wold consider my self wise.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Good luck!!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 25 2005, 07:40 AM
> *You KNOW I am thinking about ya!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have been praying for these babies and the mommas (and you charolette) since before I even knew you. LOL...but especially since I knew they were prego. I can't wait.  

It is as exciting as waiting on my skin kids.

Hey Traci I have dibs on one of the girls who knows maybe I will be "kin" to Brinkley before long. LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie+Jul 26 2005, 09:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Traci I have dibs on one of the girls who knows maybe I will be "kin" to Brinkley before long. LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84852
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awwww.....GREAT!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I had recalulated Anni's preg yesterday I am not sure how I came up with the 21 I came up with 24 due date she is still running late if no pups by Friday will take her to the vet to make sure every things is ok. PinkDink is still doing well an looks to be right on schedule 31st her first litter so that makes me more on my toes with her . This is Anni's second litter. I will keep everybody posted when babies arrive at our home. I wished I would learn how to paste a picture in a message.














: Maybe one of these days I will get the hang of it. I hope.
Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Jul 27 2005, 07:24 AM
> *I wished I would learn how to paste a picture in a message.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Teaco, are your photos hosted anywhere? That is the first step in posting photos in your post. Before I try to help further, we need to get that question answered and then we can work through this step by step so we can see pics of your babies!!! Selfish motive here!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 09:12 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teaco, are your photos hosted anywhere? That is the first step in posting photos in your post. Before I try to help further, we need to get that question answered and then we can work through this step by step so we can see pics of your babies!!! Selfish motive here!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84906
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes I have a few in imageshack place , not sure if I am doing it right there though. There is no way you can copy an past a picture in a message, that would be so much simpler . I am not the brightest light bulb in the package but I am not green with computors ither I feel like I know how to do things on putor just sometimes people has to walk me through I guess. Any help will be great appricuated I want to share pictures when the big day gets here my fur kidz are my life an I want to brag on them I have kept quiet about them long enough it is time they come out of the closet LOL
Teaco.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco+Jul 27 2005, 10:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Yes I have a few in imageshack place , not sure if I am doing it right there though. There is no way you can copy an past a picture in a message, that would be so much simpler . I am not the brightest light bulb in the package but I am not green with computors ither I feel like I know how to do things on putor just sometimes people has to walk me through I guess. Any help will be great appricuated I want to share pictures when the big day gets here my fur kidz are my life an I want to brag on them I have kept quiet about them long enough it is time they come out of the closet LOL
Teaco.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84914
[/B][/QUOTE]

OK... you're on the right track by having the pics hosted. So, the way it works is that you just need to put the URL of the photo in to your post and then "tell" the computer that this URL is referring to an image (photo). 

So, to tell the computer that this is an image, we put what are called "image tags" around the URL. It is a at the front of the URL and the same thing at the end, except with a / (slash) in front of the "I". The first [IMG] is the "opening" tag and the slash on the one at the end tells the computer to "close" the tag. 

So, if that makes sense, the next step is to get the URL from the photo at Image Shack. I don't use Image Shack so I don't know how they handle the URL's of their photos. I assume that there is an album where your photos are stored and small photos of each image in your album. The small photos are called "Thumbnails". Is there a URL next to your thumbnail photo? Do you see your thumbnails and is there a URL there?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

We should have Joe add to the How to Post Pics thread how to get the URL for the pics hosted on ImageShack, Photobucket, SM Gallery and the rest of the main hosting sites.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 09:24 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK... you're on the right track by having the pics hosted. So, the way it works is that you just need to put the URL of the photo in to your post and then "tell" the computer that this URL is referring to an image (photo). 

So, to tell the computer that this is an image, we put what are called "image tags" around the URL. It is a at the front of the URL and the same thing at the end, except with a / (slash) in front of the "I". The first [IMG] is the "opening" tag and the slash on the one at the end tells the computer to "close" the tag. 

So, if that makes sense, the next step is to get the URL from the photo at Image Shack. I don't use Image Shack so I don't know how they handle the URL's of their photos. I assume that there is an album where your photos are stored and small photos of each image in your album. The small photos are called "Thumbnails". Is there a URL next to your thumbnail photo? Do you see your thumbnails and is there a URL there?
<div align="right">[url="index.php?act=findpost&pid=84916"][/url]
[/B][/QUOTE]


I don't store pictures Imageshack...I just load them one at a time..it is a quick and easy process once you get the hang of it...
I pm'd Teaco with the steps too...maybe she can get some up... [img]http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

[img=http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1121/jettasunning0wm.th.jpg]]Jetta Mae one of my babies[/URL]
Ok lets see If I did this right, sure takes a while to do this but I live in the country an I am on satelite net phone lines are so old out where I live in the boonies
I hope I did it right
Teaco


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1121/jettasunning0wm.jpg
let me try one more time here maybe I might get the hang of it someday who knows
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Jul 27 2005, 10:18 AM
> *[img=http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/1121/jettasunning0wm.th.jpg]]Jetta Mae one of my babies[/URL]
> Ok lets see If I did this right, sure takes a while to do this but I live in the country an I am on satelite net phone lines are so old out where I live in the boonies
> I hope I did it right
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Almost got it. You just use the part that says "http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=jettasunning0wm.jpg". When you are posting it in your post click the IMG button and paste it into the window that opens. It while put in the


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

one more time third time is a charm or I should hope so anyway
Teaco


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Got it! Ok, now it is a little big. LOL!

To resize the picture before uploading you can use Paint:
1) Open Start/All Programs/Accessories/Paint
2) Go to File/Open
3) Browse to your picture and click OK
4) Click on Image/Stretch/Skew
5) Using the two Stretch fields decrease the number by the same amount. Usually I used 25% in both.

Another option is to use http://www.resize2mail.com/. The only problem with this program is that it will place a little "ad" in the upper left corner.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

GOOD JOB!
You did it!!!!
Just needs to be smaller!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, forgot to say... Really cute pic!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Aww the picture is soooooooooo CUTE! I hope she's doing ok!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...that is soo cute!!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Ok I am going to see if I can do it again an I made it smaller this takes forever to upload. I made the little dress for my baby when she went to her forever home wanted to share.
Teaco


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Teaco_@Jul 27 2005, 11:33 AM
> *Ok I am going to see if I can do it again an I made it smaller this takes forever to upload. I made the little dress for my baby when she went to her forever home wanted to share.
> Teaco
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Why does it sometimes say user posted image?? But not show it?


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

what a darling picture!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Jul 27 2005, 01:59 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it sometimes say user posted image?? But not show it?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85075
[/B][/QUOTE]
That happens sometimes not sure why. If you right click on it, select View Image, and then use the back arrow to come back to the thread it shows up.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 02:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
That happens sometimes not sure why. If you right click on it, select View Image, and then use the back arrow to come back to the thread it shows up.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85082
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the info, it still doesnt work though, very odd


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't feel alone I couldn't see it or get it tried to post it just like I did that huge one but for some reason wouldn't work. I have the hardest time to post pictures it isn't even funny. I am glad some could see it I just wished it didn't take so long to up load them an then put them in IMG or how ever . 
Teaco


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If you want to you can send me the pics and I will re-size them and post them on Image Cave and give you the exact image URL to use... Just PM me and I'll give you my email address....


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I know nothing about imagecave but photobucket.com lets you resize them after they are uploaded you just go to edit above the photo and choose 25, 50 or 75 percent of orginal. i like that about it easy to resize if the photo is to big


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 27 2005, 05:22 PM
> *I know nothing about imagecave but photobucket.com lets you resize them after they are uploaded you just go to edit above the photo and choose 25, 50 or 75 percent of orginal. i like that about it easy to resize if the photo is to big
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85129*


[/QUOTE]

The feature I like about Image Cave is that you can "edit" and choose the exact dimensions you want. 
If you put in one dimension it puts the other in for you to keep the proportion of the photo.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

oh thats cool I am going to have to check this imagecave out. thans for the heads up


----------

